# Most attractive body part



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Well, i guess: vote


----------



## zanah0dia (Apr 8, 2015)

Shoulders wasn't listed but back is close enough, I guess.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Neck & shoulders, and I disagree that back is close enough.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Hands / wrists/ arms, but not necessarily bicep muscles more like below the elbow but with musculature. Thing is while I was taking PreCalc my first semester in university this guy in my class picked something up and that part did something weird and I've been forever obsessed.


----------



## Lone Adventurer (Jul 2, 2016)

Shoulders and neck.

Oh, and the more intense the eyes, the better.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Hands.
Or eyes.
Can't decide.
Will vote later.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

My eyes and smile...voted eyes...


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Ive always liked the hair


----------



## _XXX_ (Oct 25, 2014)

Eyes....

Nothing like getting lots of yummy eye contact from someone with intense, focused eyes.
*drools* :hearteyes:

Next: legs and ass.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Hair
Butt
Breasts
Head (including eyes, mouth, hair & nose)
Belly

Most attractive is definitely hair. I sometimes like butts and sometimes not, but i like the shape of it, esp. with clothes on. that could be very attractive when you wear jeans. I think I would love to touch it sometimes  Hair is even more beautiful when wearing a dress; People who have longer hair should wear more often a dress. Than you would look like a dancing queen, and hair + dress is something that goes well together.

Breasts are beautiful, especially when it's quite tighty


----------



## QueenBella (Aug 27, 2015)

Eyes, shoulders and maybe lips? But I chose eyes to me they're the most attractive physical trait :happy:


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I like eyes for the face and will generally dislike small eyes. A cool nose can be appealing too, and I am more affected by a nice smile than I care to admit (although it has far more to do with expression than something like nice teeth or lips). I missed the facial features for the poll, because I thought I was about the body.... I also tend to respond to a face as a "whole". 

As for the body, I like nice legs on a man, but I also definitely notice the butt, shoulders, neck and back. Ugly legs can be a deal-breaker, so I voted for legs as most attractive (or perhaps most important of body features I find attractive). A close second would be neck - an elegant neck is one of the most sensual things to me.


----------



## kfrankieskid (Jul 5, 2016)

Face, but it has to be an attractive face!


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Lakigigar said:


> Well, i guess: vote


I don't really pay much attention to those things. 

I guess if I had to pick 

ears, nose, neck, eyes, hair, smelling pretty, Nice clothes 

I do like someone with a nice little butt to grab, though, I remember I grabbed my partners butt once and they turned beat red it was hysterical. I also like when people put their hands in your back pocket.

I also prefer skinny, slender, Muscular 
(I don't like Chubby but I will dismiss it if your personality is likable)


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Hands...


----------



## Deanmachine (Jul 18, 2016)

Stomach..but hands are a close second


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

It's hard to choose just one! :frustrating:

For me it's probably: Eyes > Face > Hair = Legs = Breasts > Butt


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

I'd say butt. Such a nice sight.

(tfw so many plebs prefer breasts over butts... it's an easy choice for me: A flat chested girl with a nice butt would be more attractive than a flat butted girl with a large chest, imo)


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

Her stomach


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I notice peoples noses and hair the most, but I agree that necks/shoulders can be quite elegant.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

feet and butt


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Mind. Then eyes, smile, wit, conversation, sense of humor, and body.


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

I chose eyes because they're beautiful on _everyone._


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

The head is most important to me (favorite part of the face is either the nose or lips). I also like butts and legs a lot. Don't care much about the rest.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

A nice bare belly always turns me on.


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

I think all parts of the body can be beautiful but I could only ever fall in love with someone with beautiful eyes.


----------



## Crystal Winter Dream (May 27, 2018)

Eyes!


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

Eyes and just well defined facial structure, perhaps especially cheekbones


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

The bank account is the most attractive part of any human being, in my opinion.


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

The vagina :tongue:

No, but seriously, I'm super attracted to a handsome face. Eyes, hair, lips, a delicate fullness to the face, the sort where you can tell she's confident in her beauty and doesn't try to starve herself, that drives me wild. Bare bellies are also a weakness of mine.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't understand the question. Some body parts look good on one person and bad on another.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

Not surprised that many voted for eyes, it's hard to explain the feeling and the things you see when you look into the eyes of someone you love. Or maybe you're the average Chinese girl like me and you see some other girl with cool multicolor eyes and you're like "wow i wish i didn't have the same eye and hair colour like all the other Asians, those girls have such nice eyes".

As a female, i just cannot understand the male instinct of attraction to breasts and butts. Maybe it's just an instinct, but i couldn't imagine thinking a girl's boobs were the best thing ever about her. And even if i liked someone's penis, i would still like other parts of him better. Can't imagine only seeing a dick on a person being pretty. Can't imagine why i'd like that person.

And, of course, _what's inside_ is what really matters :tongue:


----------



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

for beauty, eyes hair and smile. for sex appeal, belly.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Tie between knees and elbows...














Honestly though, eyes and smile.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Calves and collarbones


----------

